# Really need POE filter on OTA antenna line?



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I just received my new Bolt VOX OTA (500gb). I want to use it as my MoCA adapter also, which means I'd have to put a splitter connecting the OTA antenna and coax network together (my coax is only for Minis....no cable internet or anything else on the coax lines. I have a totally separate coax for my OTA antenna).

So...do I really need a POE on the antenna line, before the antenna? Everything I read says it is just to prevent MoCA signals from radiating from the antenna. So what....I don't care. But I also read that it may "help" the MoCA network.....but the only reason I can think of is to possibly block +1ghz interference from radiating from the antenna down into the MoCA lines. Might be a big deal, but might not.

My old setup was a Roamio OTA, and using my old Roamio Plus (temporarily) as the MoCA adapter to the Minis....which works perfect.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

FYI - Bolt VOX OTA does not have MoCA built in.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

miketx said:


> Everything I read says it is just to prevent MoCA signals from radiating from the antenna. So what....I don't care.


You should.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

DVR_Dave said:


> FYI - Bolt VOX OTA does not have MoCA built in.


Guess I should have been more specific: I have the Bolt VOX OTA/Cable 500gb model, which does have a MoCA bridge built it. The 1tb Bolt OTA does not. For some reason Tivo calls the 1tb model a "Bolt OTA", not a "Bolt VOX OTA".


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

krkaufman said:


> You should.


But I'm curious why. If it truly helps, then sure..I'll put it in. But if it's to prevent radiating MoCA signals, I don't care.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

miketx said:


> Guess I should have been more specific: I have the Bolt VOX OTA/Cable 500gb model, which does have a MoCA bridge built it. The 1tb Bolt OTA does not. For some reason Tivo calls the 1tb model a "Bolt OTA", not a "Bolt VOX OTA".


You're confusing three distinctly different models, largely due to poor branding on TiVo's part.

There are 3 BOLT hardware variants:

4-tuner OTA or CableCARD
6-tuner CableCARD-only
4-tuner OTA-only
The latter being branded the 'BOLT OTA', and the 6-tuner usually denoted as "for cable" (and "BOLT+" prior to the arrival of "VOX" branding).


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm not confusing them...guess I just wasn't clear enough in my first post. I have the Bolt VOX 4-tuner OTA or Cable model. So my model does have a MoCA bridge.


----------



## miketx (Sep 22, 2005)

Found the basic answer to my question here:
https://www.tivo.com/assets/popups/popup_moca_poe.html

Bottomline: someone could attach to the MoCA network if it is broadcasting from the antenna. But they'd have to be looking for a broadcasting OTA MoCA signal, which I don't think anyone looks for, unless they are a true dedicated wireless hacker (and really really want into your network). So I'll just get a POE and put it on the antenna....and done.


----------



## snerd (Jun 6, 2008)

miketx said:


> Found the basic answer to my question here:
> https://www.tivo.com/assets/popups/popup_moca_poe.html


Perhaps the best reason on that list is "Improve the performance of a MoCA home network". By radiating the MoCA signals out through the antenna, you lose a significant fraction of the MoCA signal. Using the PoE gives the best possible signal strength on the coax by keeping all the signal power inside.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

I'd read that the MoCA Signal might be increased by 3 times by using the POE Filter to reflect the signal back in to the system.

-KP


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

A filter's reflection benefits aside, it comes down to the legal issue that you do not have an FCC license to broadcast such signals over the air. So to comply with the law and not interfere with anything else already at the frequency, you should filter. Practically, it probably won't ever make any difference to anybody. But I at least put a diplexer on mine (I had several on hand already) which drops it 40dB (99.9%). The textbook number is 70dB from a POE filter.


----------



## tapokata (Apr 26, 2017)

The signal reflection benefits of using a PoE filter are substantial, especially if over a long coax run. You can easily validate that by looking at the Power figures in the MoCA stats page- the more "Positive" that number, the harder the device is working to overcome losses and maintain minimum link speeds. 

When I first added MoCA, I thought the rational point to install the filter was just after the matching transformer balun on the antenna. My MoCA tx rates from node to node were +3 dBm. When I moved it to the input port of the splitter on the other end of the down-lead from the antenna, a distance of over 60', those numbers dropped to -24 dBm or better.

Why broadcast your MoCA frequencies, and weaken the throughput rates of your MoCA network, just to save couple of bucks on a PoE filter?


----------

